# im getting this error with ATi tool



## gottistar (Sep 11, 2008)

can anyone shed some light on this, cheers !!
  i can read i just don't wanna do anything i don't have to do..i can live without overclocking my cards, i just thought i might install "ATi tool" and this came up !


----------



## panchoman (Sep 11, 2008)

doesn't the second pic explain the first one? obviously, one of ati's drivers is being blocked by vista cause its not signed properly, therefore ati tool cant run properly...


----------



## gottistar (Sep 11, 2008)

panchoman said:


> doesn't the second pic explain the first one? obviously, one of ati's drivers is being blocked by vista cause its not signed properly, therefore ati tool cant run properly...


 but what i  meant was, is there any way around this , like another version of ati so i wot get this error, so i don't have uninstall/reinstall etc etc drivers and go threw that whole thing  . obviously there isn't then.


----------

